# Datenbank (MySQL) auslesen



## miwieg (25. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

Ich möchte eine MySQL-Datenbank mithilfe eines Java-Programms auslesen.
Die Datenbank liegt irgendwo im Web (Zugangsdaten habe ich).
Über die Datenbank weiß ich sonst nichsts.
Ich vermute, ich verwende am besten die Klassen von JDBC.
Was benötige ich denn sonst noch? Einen Treiber? Wenn ja, welchen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ARadauer (25. Mrz 2011)

> Ich vermute, ich verwende am besten die Klassen von JDBC.


Würd ich auf jeden Fall zu Beginn auch machen. Gibt zwar gute Frameworks die den DB Zugriff etwas abstrahieren, aber zu beginn sollte man sich auf jeden Fall mal mit JDBC beschäftigt haben.



> Was benötige ich denn sonst noch? Einen Treiber? Wenn ja, welchen?


Genau jdbc ist eher allgemein, wie dann konkret mit mysql/oracle/usw.. umgegangen wird das regelt der treiber....
welchen? diesen: MySQL :: Download Connector/J

Wie geht das jetzt? Dazu gibts tausende Anleitungen im Internet, viel Spaß ;-)

[qutoe]Die Datenbank liegt irgendwo im Web (Zugangsdaten habe ich).[/quote]
lad dir mal ein tool wie sqlyog runter und versuch mal ob du von aussen überhaupt drauf kommst, nicht jeder webhoster erlaubt das


----------



## miwieg (25. Mrz 2011)

Danke für diese Hinweise!
Ich habe als erstes mit SQLyog überprüft, ob ich auf die Datenbank zugreifen kann.
Das lief ohne Probleme.
Dann habe ich den besagten Treiber in einem Java-Programm benutzt (der Treiber wurde dem ClassPath hinzugefügt).
Das Programm erkennt ihn auch, sagt mir dann aber dass kein geeigneter Treiber für *meine* Datenbank gefunden wurde.
Ich interpretiere das so, dass ich einen falschen Treiber habe. Deutet das darauf hin, dass die Datenbank gar keine MySQL-DB ist?


----------



## miwieg (25. Mrz 2011)

Hat sich erledigt. Die URL war falsch. Scheint jetzt zu klappen.


----------

